# '08 Compatible MP3 Players?



## benven (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm a newbie to BMW ('08 335i Coupe last week) and this board (today). I've got an Insignia 8GB MP3 that I use heavily w/ Rhapsody. When I use the USB connection, the radio doesn't recognize it. I tried the Aux input, and the sound quality was horrible. Does anyone know of a MP3 that is both Rhapsody and BMW compatible? The BMW USA site only lists '07 and prior.

Thanks,
ESB


----------



## benven (Nov 16, 2008)

Surely, there is someone out there that can answer this. The official BMW NA site gives compatibility for 2007 but not 2008. I love the car, but this and a couple of other things (like rain sensing wipers that go nuts if there's any mist at all) make me wonder "WTF?"! Please help me!


----------



## WesBMW (Mar 3, 2009)

*MP3 Player Use in 335i*



benven said:


> I'm a newbie to BMW ('08 335i Coupe last week) and this board (today). I've got an Insignia 8GB MP3 that I use heavily w/ Rhapsody. When I use the USB connection, the radio doesn't recognize it. I tried the Aux input, and the sound quality was horrible. Does anyone know of a MP3 that is both Rhapsody and BMW compatible? The BMW USA site only lists '07 and prior.
> 
> Thanks,
> ESB


I have the same issue. Bought an 08 335ix with nav and the IPOD connection in the center armrest. My older MP3 player (Creative Zen-Rhapsody) has loads of great music that I want to listen to in the Bimmer. The adapter cable seems to be made for IPODs and not MP3 players. Do you know of an adapter cable that would allow me to connect my MP3 player? Guess I will check with Radio Shack tomorrow. 
Thanks.


----------

